

Learning C: Why (38 == '&' && 046 == 0x26 ) is true - cvursache
http://www.cvursache.com/#blog-learning-c-number-representations

======
raimue
This works the same way in almost any language. Numbers can be represented as
decimal, octal, hexadecimal, binary, ... It's not anything special to C.

~~~
cvursache
Thanks for pointing that out (: The blogpost explains how in learning C after
years with PHP, MySQL, JavaScript and Objective-C one discovers little things
about CS that weren't visible before while working on a higher abstraction
level.

